# 71 lemans sport gears? what was standered



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

the 71 lemans junker i am parting out has a 10 bolt too, i was wondering, what was the standered gearing for this car? i nkow gto's had diffrent gears so the gto charts didint help but the car has a 350 2v with the 3 speed automatic' and had air conditioning. if it was a gto it be either 3.07 ' 3.08 ' or 3.23 has those are the lowest ones so what one would the lemans have? and would the 71 rear end just bolt in in my 66 or are the mounts diffrent?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '71 rear end will bolt right into the '66. No difference in appearance or measurements. No telling what gear the LeMans has unless you run the code or pull the cover to check the tooth count. If it was an AC car, probably a 2.78 or a 2.93. Could be a 3.08, but not as likely. If your '66 is an automatic, a 2.78 or 2.93 is a good ratio for the street.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

lemans and gtos had same rear gear and engine options.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Standard axle for 1971, 350 2 bbl with M38 transmission was 2.56. 3.08 was a performance axle option.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok thanks guys, any idea where to find the axle code?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can figure out the gear ratio from this thread....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/gto-gear-ratios-16289/


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

_"Ok thanks guys, any idea where to find the axle code? "_

For 1970, the proper two-letter code is stamped in the axle housing just to the left of the carrier case and directly below the brake pipe clip. The code for for non-safe-t-trak axles for 2.56 was WB, for 3.08 WE. If safe-t-trak, 2.56 was XB, 3.08 XE.

I believe (though not certain) that the location and codes were the same for 1971.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The code for '71 is on the passenger side on the front of the axle tube. Doesn't mean that's what gear is in it. Could have been swapped at some point.


----------

